# Storage anyone ?



## Gschifano (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi All,
Looking to buy a new motor home and would like to try and secure indoor storage in my surrounding area. I live in California or the Bay Area/Silicon Valley. I've contacted a couple places and met with negative results. All I achieved was my name on waiting lists. I would be ok too with clean outdoor too for a very temporary basis.


----------

